# Do newer dusk to dawn lights cover more area?



## lighting (Nov 7, 2011)

So, some roofers broke my mother's dusk to dawn light and I need to get her another. The problem is, it was made back in 1985. It used a 175 watt metal halide bulb (or mercury vapor.. I can't exactly tell for sure.). Anyhow, all the newer dusk to dawn lights use either a 65 watt CFL bulb or a 100 watt metal halide. *Do these newer light cover around the same area?* I've found one 175 watt mercury vapor fixture, but it's much bigger in diameter (15-18 inches for the new one vs 10-12 for the old one). *Is there a way of knowing if the newer fixtures can cover more area with less wattage?* *Also, are the bulbs as reliable?* I just want to make things right for my mother. I also had a few other questions.. 

*Can I use a higher wattage bulb in a lower watt fixture? What are the effects of that?* 

*Also, can I use a metal halide bulb in a mercury vapor fixture or any other fixture (the 175 watt bulb bother have the wider diameter screw in base)?
*

Any contributions would be appreciated.
Thanks in advance.

Here are a few links to the dusk to dawn lights I'm looking at:

link1

link2

link3

link4


----------



## Dennis Alwon (May 9, 2009)

Are you working for an electrician?


----------



## Speedy Petey (Jan 10, 2007)

Thanks for posting on ElectricianTalk.com. The Moderators of this forum would prefer if you post Do It Yourself related topics on our sister site www.DIYChatroom.com 

ElectricianTalk.com is designed for electrical industry professionals to discuss issues and topics related to the electrical trades and related industries. Many of our professionals are also members at DIYChatroom.com and are looking forward to assist you with your needs.

Please take a moment to post your question at www.DIYChatroom.com If you're not already a member of DIYChatroom.com you can sign up for a free account by going to http://www.diychatroom.com/register.php/

We apologize for any inconvenience that this may have caused. This thread has been closed.


----------

